# Is there a trick to putting an F70 lower unit back on?



## ET101 (Sep 10, 2020)

Driveshaft not splined?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shifter linkage needs to line up perfectly. Whatever you do do not try to draw it together with the bolts or you will break the shifter arm up top.


----------



## Shif (Mar 21, 2019)

Make sure engine and lower unit are in gear when you disassemble that way when you put it back you can manually turn the prop to align the splines on the driveshaft with the power head while you are installing the lower unit. If it is in nuetral you will not be able to do it


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Third time is a charm. Not sure what it was hung on. It was in gear and I could feel the driveshaft click in place each time. I think maybe the shift shaft was started but not aligned perfect. I shifted to N and back to F and it went right together. 

I was surprised how much rust was on my driveshaft. Only made 4 trips to LA, rest of the use has been in fresh water.


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Just did mine F70 for the first time. I think it is the shifter coupling that is difficult to align. Took two tries. The second time it seemed to click in place. I think the shifter coupling is unsplined for the first part and then transitions to splined so you think it is aligned and it isn’t.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I think that's what I was running into as well. And why it went on in when I bumped the shifter.


----------

